# What's your favorite brand of canned beans?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 27, 2011)

I love Van Camp's Pork & Beans. They have a mildly sweet flavor, but with the great flavor of the beans coming through. And I can taste the pork. They compliment hotdogs and little smokey sausages perfectly, too.

After that, it's B&M Boston Baked ebans, with that rich mollases flavor. Coming in a close third, give me most of what Bush's Baked Beans has to offer.

Of course, your own favorite bake bean recipe will be better because you can tayloy it to your favorite flavors. but for pre-made, flavored, canned beans, those are my favorite three, in that order. Bonus, they can all be doctored if I feel the need.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GLC (Dec 27, 2011)

Ranch Style bean. Non-sweet, basic western beans. Also good starting point for customizing. The beans equivalent of the grocery shrink ray has struck them, too, since ConAgra moved them out of Ft. Worth. Fewer beans, more liquid, but the flavor is unchanged.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2011)

Grandma Brown's from Mexico New York!


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2011)

Bush's Boston Recipe. It is the closest to homemade beans. After that it is B&M. Both use molasses and pork in their recipe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not crazy about sweet baked beans.  But, I do use Bush's canned beans to make my favorite bean dishes.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 27, 2011)

Campbells for a pork and bean, which I doctor quite a bit.

Goya for other canned beans (black, pinto, garbanzo, etc.)


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Campbell's vegetarian baked beans. I add onions, brown sugar, mustard and ketchup and then bake them.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2011)

b&m are my first choice, batchelor brand baked beans are my second choice. it's diffucult to find batchelor brand outside of ireland and the uk. 

you know, baked beans are a musical fruit that's good for your heart.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ...
> you know, baked beans are a musical fruit that's good for your heart.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Homemade. I haven't eaten canned baked beans since I was a teenager at Girl Scout Camp.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> b&m are my first choice, batchelor brand baked beans are my second choice. it's diffucult to find batchelor brand outside of ireland and the uk.
> 
> you know, baked beans are a musical fruit that's good for your heart.



I love beans.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2011)

I detest beans.

I once had beans that I liked. It was beans with bear. The beans were from my friend's garden and had never been dried. The dish wasn't sweet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I detest beans.
> 
> I once had beans that I liked. It was beans with bear. The beans were from my friend's garden and had never been dried. The dish wasn't sweet.



Was the bear fresh?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Was the bear fresh?



The bear was probably frozen.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2011)

yes, and he farted a lot.

da noive of him...


actually, i've had wild boar baked beans that were savory and fantastic!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2011)

When I want Boston Baked Beans, I buy B&M baked beans with bacon and onion.  

For plain beans, I buy Goya they have a good variety and are top quality.


----------



## Salvy (Dec 27, 2011)

Not to hijack, but this is a cooking forum. So get some dry beans and soak them overnight. Then get out your crock pot. Drain and add chopped onion, chopped pepper, bay leaf and anything you like but no salt. Set on low and when tender drain and add some ketchup, vinegar, brown sugar or molasses, some bacon and what ever else makes you happy and let it go for an other couple hours. Sal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2011)

My favorite Bean dish.

Drunken Beans

1 pound dry pinto beans, soaked overnight, rinsed
2 bottles Mexican Beer, your choice
1 large yellow onion, diced
10 cloves garlic, peeled and smashed
4 jalapenos, seeded and fine diced
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
Salt to taste

In large sauce pan, add beans, beer and water to cover, bring to boil, cover and simmer 1 hour.  

Stir in  onions, garlic, jalapenos and chili powder, add more water if needed, it should be a bit soupy.  Cover and simmer until beans are tender.  Mash one cup of the beans and stir back in.  Salt to taste, stir in the cilantro.

Serve hot and use your favorite Mexican toppings, like more chilies, cheese, sour cream, dices tomatoes, black olives, tortilla chips, etc.


----------



## Addie (Dec 27, 2011)

buckytom said:


> b&m are my first choice, batchelor brand baked beans are my second choice. it's diffucult to find batchelor brand outside of ireland and the uk.
> 
> you know, baked beans are a musical fruit that's good for your heart.


 
Beans, beans, the musical fruit,
The more you eat, the more you toot.
The more you toot, the better you feel.
Then you feel ready for another meal.


----------



## giggler (Dec 27, 2011)

pork 'N" beans= van de camps

baked = Bushes onion flavor.. though my Mom makes B&M, had those Christmas

if you'd like to try something a bit different..

try Heinz.. they only sell these around here in the Euro Markets!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 27, 2011)

Count me in the Bush's Original column.  Although by the time I get through adding minimally some onion, Bacon if there is some in the frig,   a squirt of molasses and some dry mustard and some BBQ sauce and some Tiger Sauce or some Ketchup or SomeThing Else,... It's a wonder they Taste Original Flavor.     Bush's spooned right out of the can using a slotted spoon  makes an excellent Sandwich.  On toast.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 27, 2011)

Van Camps Pork and Beans to which I add brown sugar, catsup, a little chopped onion and some fried bacon or Bacon Bits. I heat this up on the stove.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> My favorite Bean dish.
> 
> Drunken Beans
> 
> ...



That sounds wonderful!  C&P!


----------

